
Content, Forever - danso
http://tinysubversions.com/contentForever/
======
Springtime
_Why 2014 Was the Year of Sony Hacks

Something went wrong. Try another search term?_

Simple and to the point, then moving onwards to the next query. This engine is
next level.

------
cbd1984
[http://i.puthtml.com/content_forever/phpQnrhxq](http://i.puthtml.com/content_forever/phpQnrhxq)

From Smash Mouth to cryptography and signet rings.

From what I can tell: "Fush Yu Mang" was an album, albums were once made as
LPs, which were developed by Western Electric, which was an appendage of AT&T
back during the Ma Bell ("We don't care. We dont have to. We're The Phone
Company.") days, which had a statue called The Spirit of Communication at its
195 Broadway location, which jumps directly to AUTODIN for some reason (195
Broadway was owned by Western Union... ?), which leads to leased lines, which
leads to OSI, PKI, csexps, digital signatures, and signet rings.

The End.

It's like when I take too much caffeine.

------
dsugarman
I would suggest having much more continuity in the content. I think there
would be much more value in a probabilistic content retrieval mechanism that
doesn't combine pieces of content but understands how interesting and relevant
the content is and how long it would take to consume. It really isn't far off
from what you have, just a lot more simple and would be much more pleasant to
read.

------
kator
Seems like an engine used to make a content bot site where they hang lots of
ads and try to get google and others to send users there via search.

------
tomaskazemekas
Another interesting project by the same author is Startup Idea Generator:
[http://tinysubversions.com/startups/](http://tinysubversions.com/startups/)

------
geekam
>> What Can We Learn From windows? >>> After a lengthy development process,
Windows Vista was released on November 30, 2006 for volume licensing and
January 30, 2007 for consumers.

...

>>> Many types of aquatic animals commonly referred to as "fish" are not fish
in the sense given above; examples include shellfish, cuttlefish, starfish,
crayfish and jellyfish. >>The End

------
mkhalil
It's nice. Good idea being JS based so we don't load the server, but one tweak
it could use is not to download every picture on every wikipedia article it
goes too. The wikimedia server / our bandwith is being flooded with traffic
that goes to waste since it only displays a few of them but downloads every
single one.

~~~
dariusk
Okay, I fixed it, it only loads images that it plans to render. Thanks again,
that was a little embarrassing for me!

------
maxerickson
_What Can We Learn From butter?

It generally has a pale yellow color, but varies from deep yellow to nearly
white._

...

 _In telecommunication and radio communication, spread-spectrum techniques are
methods by which a signal (e.g._

------
shkkmo
Many of the steps seem reasonable, but I couldn't follow some of the
associations:

E.G.

"The first large proton synchrotron was the Cosmotron at Brookhaven National
Laboratory, which accelerated protons to about 3 GeV (1953–1968)."

directly to:

"The stated purpose of the one-party state was to ensure that capitalist
exploitation would not return to the Soviet Union and that the principles of
Democratic Centralism would be most effective in representing the people's
will in a practical manner."

Very entertaining.

~~~
kbutler
Probably chronological - the quote comes from the Soviet Union page section on
Stalin, who died in 1953.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_Union#Stalin_era](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_Union#Stalin_era)

------
xerophyte12932
This isn't working for me. Whenever i click "Submit" the console logs a JS
error that $ is not defined in $("share") ... missing jquery? (or maybe it's
because the google domains are blocked at my current location and you must be
getting your JQuery from there)

EDIT: yes, on closer inspection i am getting a 502 on the GET jquery.min.js
from ajax.googleapis.com

------
hotgoldminer
Does it have a character limit from whatever text source and then search the
last phrase in the source text and repeat ad infinitum?

------
netex
I thought I would learn something but I didn't take the full 1 minute to read
the results on "beer".

~~~
timboslice
Here they are for you:

Samuel Adams is the brand name for beers produced by the Boston Beer Company
(NYSE: SAM) and its associated contract brewers.

Battle rapping, which can be freestyled, is the competition between two or
more rappers in front of an audience.

In the 1980s, battle raps were a popular form of rapping - Big Daddy Kane in
the book How to Rap says, "as an MC from the '80s, really your mentality is
battle format...

He is most famous for creating the acclaimed film Sweet Sweetback's Baadasssss
Song, which heralded a new era of African-American focused films.

The gains made by African Americans in the Civil Rights and Black Power
movements not only obtained certain rights for African Americans, but changed
American society in far-reaching and fundamentally important ways.

------
themoonbus
[http://i.puthtml.com/content_forever/phpjmHA51](http://i.puthtml.com/content_forever/phpjmHA51)

... what?

~~~
tomtoise
I recognize that headline. If I'm not mistaken, it's from the Evening Standard
in London last night (18/12/14). No idea why that's stuck in my memory!

------
UhUhUhUh
Some cadavre exquis?

------
deevus
Tangent generator

------
curiously
w.o.w.

Absolutely amazing and chilling at the same time. I typed in "sex" and had 1
minute of free time. It seemed coherent but the subject matter seemed to drift
far away. Some tweaking and it would be very convincing.

~~~
corford
Lucky you. I typed in "sardine" and got back a load of stuff about Trichomonas
"a sexually transmitted infection of the urogenital tract". Which, thanks to
the bot, I now know is a common cause of vaginitis in women. Great... o_O

[http://www.puthtml.com/content_forever/phpgiA2yA.html](http://www.puthtml.com/content_forever/phpgiA2yA.html)

~~~
curiously
you learn something new everyday haha

------
rsync
Try this. The results are laugh out loud funny. In a good way.

